# Crow feeds Cat & Dog



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

That's so weird, this morning I was watching a YouTube vid of a cockatoo feeding a dog spaghetti!?!?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> That's so weird, this morning I was watching a YouTube vid of a cockatoo feeding a dog spaghetti!?!?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

GET OUT OF MY HEAD PRECARIOUS!!!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD PRECARIOUS!!!


Why? There's a lot of empty space in here.

Echo! Echo! Echo! Echo!

Joking...


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

As a preschooler once told me, "Ow you broke my feelings"

JK


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> As a preschooler once told me, "Ow you broke my feelings"
> 
> JK


That's nothing duct tape won't fix.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 9, 2012)

That owl and cat video is bizarre. It's strange to see those two animals playing together. The last two videos are very cute. I always enjoy watching these videos.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> That owl and cat video is bizarre. It's strange to see those two animals playing together. The last two videos are very cute. I always enjoy watching these videos.


I'm heartbroken today so drowning my sorrows in cute animal videos.

Please, somebody shoot me...

:gun_bandana: :tt1: 

http://cuteoverload.com/

(Psychopathic tendencies revealed in those who post a 'like'.)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 9, 2012)

Brokenhearts, broken feelings, what a hot mess this thread is turned into... :blink:


----------



## Plex (Dec 9, 2012)

If there's anything that cute animal videos help, it's a broken heart/hurt feelings/final exam stress. ^_^


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

what about a confused cat?

http://youtu.be/aP3gzee1cps


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> what about a confused cat?


I posted that one a while back. Craziness!


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess I need to get out of YOUR head!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I guess I need to get out of YOUR head!


Oh... Is that what's been rattling around up there?


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/0so5er4X3dc


----------



## Precarious (Dec 10, 2012)

That one just made me sad(der).

But this one always cheers me up...

Wait... That's the girl that broke my heart!

Now I'm sad again.

:gun_bandana:


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Precarious (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet jesus!


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Some cuteness, that's my girl ^^


----------



## Precarious (Dec 10, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> Some cuteness, that's my girl ^^
> 
> She have kidney failure, I have to manage how much water she have to drink it's why I use a syringe.
> 
> And a hairless rat enjoying a bath


Awe, too cute. Poor puppy. Good thing she has a mom that cares so much.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Awe, too cute. Poor puppy. Good thing she has a mom that cares so much.


I found her in a trash can in a public park... So yes, she's lucky but I'm lucky too, she's adorable ^^


----------



## Precarious (Dec 10, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> I found her in a trash can in a public park...


######?!?! Some people are so cruel.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> ######?!?! Some people are so cruel.


We found who done that, hubby and I took him in charge...XD


----------

